# 3/27/14 Shiloh Update



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is Monica's update today on Shiloh.

Shiloh: Yesterday was not a good one for our little man. It was obvious his hind was in pain. He didn't even want a treat. His eyes looked sad, but alert as he would look for me when I didn't have him in my arms. Today is a new day and his is feeling better. Maybe he over did it on Tuesday. This morning Shiloh was more stable on him feet, enjoyed his treats and breakfast. I still feel in my heart that something happened to his hind leg and/or lower back. I've noticed... this from day one. As I see him walk, he does not have the same gate as a Maltese with a healthy lower spin. His malnutrition, pneumonia, and infection is priority. His weakness must be contributing to his discomfort in his lower back. Shiloh has a follow-up vet appointment tomorrow morning. I'm hoping and praying for another weight gain and improved blood panel.



This little one has been through so much and we just need to keep on praying for him.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor baby, with all he has been through. It is so hard to calculate day to day progress because there will always be ups and downs. So glade he is having a better day.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Lynn, Once again, Thank-you for keeping the updates on Shiloh going.
Considering he lived the last 6 months locked in a cellar, I think his legs and back would be weak. He may have fallen down the steps too, or worse, that I dont want to think about. He doesn't have to live an active life, but do want him free of pain.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the update on our little man. I feel like he's one of mine. I hope he feels better with each day.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Lynn, Once again, Thank-you for keeping the updates on Shiloh going.
> Considering he lived the last 6 months locked in a cellar, I think his legs and back would be weak. He may have fallen down the steps too, or worse, that I dont want to think about. He doesn't have to live an active life, but do want him free of pain.


Oh my Lord, he spent 6 months locked in a cellar????? What kind of monster could do that. They don't even deserve to be called a human being! That poor poor little dog.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My heart goes out to this sweet little boy. Hoping for the best!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Lynn, Once again, Thank-you for keeping the updates on Shiloh going.
> Considering he lived the last 6 months locked in a cellar, I think his legs and back would be weak. He may have fallen down the steps too, or worse, that I dont want to think about. He doesn't have to live an active life, but do want him free of pain.


 Edie -- I've been thinking the worst since seeing the first picture of Shiloh and hearing his story. This is a fluff that has touched all of our hearts. But now that he's in Monica's loving hands, I know that he will begin to thrive. Although he's not even close to being available for adoption, I know that he will end up in a very, very, very special FOREVER home.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So glad to hear Shiloh is doing better today, I am sure there will be ups and downs, hopefully more ups


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for the update, Lynn. Will definitely keep this precious angel in my prayers!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was hoping for a more positive update today and apparently little Shiloh was doing somewhat better than yesterday. Hope that tomorrow's visit to the Vet will be a positive one with some better results regarding his blood panel. It is really incredible how one little Malt has taken over the hearts for everyone and so many here are just hoping and praying that he will be ok.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Maybe they better ex ray the hind? Poor little tike.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Keeping little Shiloh in my thoughts :heart:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Praying Shiloh has a good day tomorrow. XOXO little guy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"Shiloh, little buddy---we are in this together for the long-haul. Prayers will continue and we will hold out hope for your healing. There is a new life out there for you and you need to get well to live it!" 
Monica is doing a wonderful job!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checking on little Shiloh today...hope that it will be a better day and the Vet will be able to help determine why he was having some difficulties. I am sure that we will get an update sometime later on today.


----------

